

Big Data Is Big Market & Big Business - $50 Billion Market by 2017 - sudonim
http://www.forbes.com/sites/siliconangle/2012/02/17/big-data-is-big-market-big-business/

======
kylemaxwell
Their data table has some problems (see: "Think Big Analytics" where $8m of
Big Data revenue on total revenues of $12m somehow makes 167%). Apparently the
journalist has trouble with Small Data...

